# Browse forums?



## elkhorn98 (Feb 11, 2007)

Am I missing something?  The only I can browse the forums is by going to the old forum layout.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 11, 2007)

You can use the "forum Jump" box at the bottom of the page to pull up a list of the forum titles. See how that works for you


Edit: You may need to change your settings to show all threads under Quick Links > Edit Options > Scroll down to Thread Display Options > Default Thread Age Cutoff > change to "Show All Threads"

Keep Smokin


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't see a forum jump box???  I did change the age of threads.  I just want to browse through the fourms.  The only way I can do it is by going to the old layout.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

go to the bottom of your page and on the right hand side is a box that says forum jump.  Click in and pick where you want to go.


----------



## cheech (Feb 11, 2007)

Otherwise try clicking the box in the upper left corner that will bring you to the main page from there you should be able to change your settings. I had a similiar issue but because i was not on the main page it did not work


----------



## elkhorn98 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help.  I can't see the jump forum pull down menu unless I am reading a thread.  I can't see it on the main forum page.  I just have to click on a recent thread to get to one and then the jump forum thing at the bottom.  I think I'll keep using the old layout.  I like to browse and see the latest thread in each forum without having to go through a thread I don't want to read..


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 12, 2007)

elkhorn98 have you tried using the "hybrid mode" under the "Display Modes"? It will show you the threads within a post and you can click any post. Also you can click on "Today's Posts" under "Quick Links" to see everything that has been posted today and the new posts since your last visit.

Not being pushy, you do it any way you like. Just offering up alternatives you may not have explored.

Keep Smokin


----------

